# buserelin injection times plus pregnyl question



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hiya,

I'm currently one week into down regging and have been injecting buserelin twice a day at 8am and 8pm but with the clocks going forward it's now 9am and 9pm.  I'm wanting to change it so it's at 8.00 again so is it okay if I slowly alter the times over a few days?  I know you have to take it 12 hours apart and more or less on the dot so not sure if I would still have to take it at 9.00 (which used to be 8.00)    

Also when I received the meds I stupidly forgot to put the Pregnyl in the fridge, it was in a warm, but not hot, room for about 5-6 hours.  I rang the Pharmacist who said to get another prescription but when I spoke to the Professor at my clinic she said it would be fine.  I guess I'm just after reassurance that it will work still. 

Thank you, Charlie x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Charlie,

The buserelin should be fine if you just switch to 8am straight off; an hour either way isn't really that crucial (in fact some people have been known to miss doses completely with no ill effect on cycle)

The pregnyl should be stored in fridge and there is no data on its stability when stored out of the fridge I'm afraid   It is unlikely that it will suddenly have 'gone off' being at room temp for a few hours but the company wouldn't usually give any guarentee that it is ok if it has been stored out of the fridge for any length of time (in all likelyhood it would probably still be potent enough to trigger maturation of the leading follicles). If the consultant thinks it's fine then they possibly have experience of other patients doing this and everything still working out ok; so if you are happy with their reassurance then you could still go ahead with your current supply. However from a pharmaceutical point of view then we can't say for sure that it will still be 100% active so it may be worth getting a new supply if it would make you feel more comfortable. Sorry can't give a definitive response as there isn't one   

All the best for your treatment  
Maz x


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks so much Maz  

I will speak to the consultant again when I go for the first scan.  We were more than willing to pay (as currently having treatment on N.H.S) but it's if she would give us another script.  I'd prefer to have another.  

Your daughter is a cutie!

Thanks, again, Charlie x


----------

